# Probleme de dates de réception avec Outlook 2011



## Mitchells (27 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai mis en service Outlook 2011 .
Lorsque je relève les messages qui sont sur le serveur, il m'indique comme date de réception "aujourd'hui" et comme heure l'heure de l'importation du message.

C'est embêtant, parce que j'ai 500 messages "du même jour même heure", et je suis obligé d'ouvrir le message pour voir à quelle date il est réellement arrivé.

Est-ce que vous sauriez comment je peut récupérer l'intégralité des messages de mon serveur, mais avec la date réelle à laquelle ils sont arrivés ?

Merci !


----------



## Aliboron (27 Janvier 2011)

S'agit-il d'un compte POP ou d'un compte IMAP (voire autre chose) ? 

Faute de mieux, tu peux choisir de les afficher par date d'envoi...


----------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron aussi) : 
Il est ici clairement question de l'aspect messagerie d'Outlook 2011. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" ou/et la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où sont les spécialistes. Et hop !!!


----------



## Mitchells (27 Janvier 2011)

C'est un compte POP3.

Et je souhaite voir les dates sans avoir à farfouiller ou faire un tri particulier...

Je pense en effet qu'en IMAP ça pourrait être mieux, mais ça ne fonctionne pas, j'ai contacté l'administrateur du serveur pour voir s'il peut faire quelque chose.

Je pense quand même qu'outlook y est pour quelque chose. S'il pouvait y avoir une petite case à cocher dans un menu donné, ce serait bien sympathique...


----------



## Aliboron (27 Janvier 2011)

Si c'est en POP et que tu as bien réceptionné ces 500 messages aujourd'hui, il n'est pas franchement anormal qu'il t'affiche aujourd'hui comme date de réception. Personnellement, un logiciel qui m'afficherait hier ou la St Glin-glin comme date de réception des messages reçus aujourd'hui, ça ne me conviendrait pas vraiment. 

Pour ce que je crois en comprendre, la vraie question serait plutôt "pourquoi as-tu reçu ces 500 messages aujourd'hui ?"


----------



## Mitchells (28 Janvier 2011)

J'ai dû mal m'expliquer:

Sur le serveur, il y a les messages que j'ai reçus depuis disons un an. J'ai besoin de m'y réferer, pour certains, de temps en temps.

Je voudrais donc les récupérer (dans mon new MacBookAir 11) avec l'indication de la date à laquelle je les ai réellement reçus, pas à la date de la récupération. 
Le genre de truc qui se fait facilement pour un compte Gmail en IMAP (avec en plus les messages expédiés, le pied) mais pas avec ce serveur-là, qui n'a rien à voir avec Gmail et qui semble avoir du mal avec l'IMAP...


----------



## Aliboron (28 Janvier 2011)

Mitchells a dit:


> Je voudrais donc les récupérer (dans mon new MacBookAir 11) avec l'indication de la date à laquelle je les ai réellement reçus, pas à la date de la récupération.


Oui, mais en POP, la date à laquelle tu les as réellement reçus (sur ton ordinateur) c'est aujourd'hui. En IMAP, c'est différent, puisque ton ordinateur reflète ce qui se trouve sur le serveur et peut donc indiquer la date à laquelle le message est arrivé sur le serveur.

N'oublie pas que d'un clic dans la colonne tu les classes par date d'envoi et ton problème est résolu (personnellement, en POP, c'est toujours classé comme ça, d'ailleurs).


----------



## Mitchells (28 Janvier 2011)

OK, je vais ranger par date d'envoi, c'est un pis-aller mais c'est mieux que rien, à moins que je ne reçoive de bonnes nouvelles du côté d'une solution IMAP.

Merci pour l'astuce !


----------

